# Whack Deal rice cooker lid stuck



## Siwash (Feb 17, 2015)

I've got a nice rice cooker that works really well and it would be a shame to have to throw it away.

The lid to the inside rice bowl got pushed into the bottom of the cooker.

It's stuck fast and we can't pull it up. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Siwash said:


> I've got a nice rice cooker that works really well and it would be a shame to have to throw it away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) 
First, try inverting the whole thing. 

2)
Two S hooks (thick stainless steel or other metal) inserted in center hole, facing opposite directions. Lift hooks at the same time. 

3)
Phone holders with base/bottom suction cups. They’re pretty strong. They’re what I use to lift the screen off iPhones when changing batteries. 
You can either use 1 on the glass lid center or use 2 (180° apart so you can lift the lid evenly).


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Try water then turn the rice cooker on. The heat may expand the cooker sides. It may not work because the lid will heat & expand also. It depends on the materials. But, water turning to steam under the lid may also push it up.

Be careful, don't burn yourself on steam!


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I discovered by accident that you can get things unstuck from the vibrations of a recip saw. Turn the cooker upside down. Put the housing of the saw on one of the bottom edges and pull the trigger. (I goes without saying, don't put a blade in the saw ). If it is going to work, the vibration will knock it loose in about five seconds. 
Truly a diy home invention not sanctioned by any professional


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

I assume that is a round plastic vent hole, like on my rice cooker. Maybe a wire coat hanger type wire, slightly bent at the end could fit through there and maybe help loosen it? Maybe with some dish soap around the lid.


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

After you get the lid out....by whatever means possible....take the unit down to Goodwill and donate it to a needy family......then go buy a well designed rice cooker without this problem.

If you don't take this advice.....it will happen again.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Nik's idea is ok but I would use olive oil instead.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Can you get a balloon like they use for tying animal shapes with, stuck under the lid, then slowly inflate it, to push the lid up and out.

Maybe a little olive oil around the rim to lube it a bit first.


ED 

I had another thought, there is a tool in the auto body trade called a slide hammer, it attaches to the body panel with a screw, attach a screw to two of those holes around the center hole of that lid, then attach the slide hammer to those screws, and gently slide hammer it straight up.


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

Go to Walmart and get one of these car door openers or cut a hacksaw blade like this.


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

I'm waiting with bated breath for an update on what has happened with the stuck rice cooker lid. (Yeah, I need to get a life, but I'm also under the weather and my various projects are on hold, so spending time here is a nice diversion).


----------



## Siwash (Feb 17, 2015)

Wild and weird.

All is took was the olive oil!

A swig of that all along the circumference, and damn didn't the thing drop out!

I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I guess we might say " _olive oil is an excellent lid laxative_ ":vs_laugh:


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> All is took was the olive oil!


Don't forget who's idea that was!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Guap0_ said:


> Don't forget who's idea that was!


Thanks, Yeah, I know you were 5.5 hours ahead of mine, but the idea was not unique.

But I'll give it to you.:wink2::biggrin2::devil3:



ED


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Ok, I'll take it.


----------



## Siwash (Feb 17, 2015)

I've got to say, the balloon underneath thing had me head scratching. . . 

I was thinking of making a special lifter tool!

Had stir fry last night. . . alles schon.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Siwash said:


> I've got to say, the balloon underneath thing had me head scratching. . .




he he he. An image of Wily E. Coyote popped up in my head.


----------

